# NEED HELP on my 1985 Sentra Project



## Laawaris85 (Apr 20, 2004)

hey ..im a new member on this...i need major help from every1 ...i hav an 1985 nissan sentra...i want to make it into project car..i took the old engine out ..lol myself ..wut a pain...i cleaned out the interior also..."striped out"...now i dont know wut to do next please help....

thanks


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

any body work and get a new engine


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Next you put in a CA18DET! Muahahaha! I wanna see a B11 with a DET!


----------



## Laawaris85 (Apr 20, 2004)

umm i took everything except the wireings ...theres this guy sellin me a SR20DE engine wit harness..and ecu...complete engine...for $1050....is that a good deal?? ...he also said its a single turbo...im thinking about buying a pair of racing seats from this guy i know...for $200....but the thing is ..lol.....how am i ganna get started???


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

*Dett*

Buy it, slap a second turbo on, get the 6 speed transmission to mate to it. You oughta be in the mid 200 horses I do believe. The SR20DETT is the motor I want to get for myself, drop it in a 200.


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

FYI, an SR20DETT would have an ungodly amount of turbo lag...if you want more boost, get one big turbo.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

i thougth i would just mention that although the SR20DET would be a very good engine, you would be a lot better off going with CA18DET. It's alot easier to install (all same mounts) and IMO is more reliable than the SR, a lot will tell you its more reliable as long as its done right. I have yet to see a ca blow the bottom end and it can easily make as much if not more power than a sr. and a lot of use here can help you on the CA than a SR, and MinuteRices reason of wanting to see a B11 with CA18DET is good enough reason too. 

now if you'll excuse me i'm getting high from the carb cleaner fumes on my clothes...im going to start laundry and get shower......that B12 Chemtool spray is strong stuff


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

SR20DETT? You're kidding right? 

Anyway, $1,050 for isn't a bad price as long as the tranny comes with it.

Read up on the SR20DE swap manual sticky. The B11 has the same engine bay as the B12 so you'll basically be doing the same thing. It's a pretty ambitious project for a novice shade-tree mechanic but not impossible. Your learning curve will be through the ceiling. Do some searches and also search other forums. Isn't there an entire forum dedicated to the SR?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Myetball said:


> SR20DETT? You're kidding right?
> 
> Anyway, $1,050 for isn't a bad price as long as the tranny comes with it.
> 
> Read up on the SR20DE swap manual sticky. The B11 has the same engine bay as the B12 so you'll basically be doing the same thing. It's a pretty ambitious project for a novice shade-tree mechanic but not impossible. Your learning curve will be through the ceiling. Do some searches and also search other forums. Isn't there an entire forum dedicated to the SR?


wow, was that a triple post?? and yeah, there is a sr20forum, i dont know the site though


----------



## Laawaris85 (Apr 20, 2004)

mannnn .. ok check this out this wut the dude emailed me and said..."here's the blue bird it has harness and ecu with a complete engine for $1050 plus shipping it has 205 hp puls more with a boost contoller."....... and another thing i wanted to know is that is it possible to make it into rearwheel drive???.....my car is really light rite now ..lol i and like left the front off the ground...but i want an motor thas quike for a stock runn on the 1/4mile ....and thanks guys for all ur info and help..


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Laawaris85 said:


> mannnn .. ok check this out this wut the dude emailed me and said..."here's the blue bird it has harness and ecu with a complete engine for $1050 plus shipping it has 205 hp puls more with a boost contoller."....... and another thing i wanted to know is that is it possible to make it into rearwheel drive???.....my car is really light rite now ..lol i and like left the front off the ground...but i want an motor thas quike for a stock runn on the 1/4mile ....and thanks guys for all ur info and help..


yes RWD is possible, but not really worth the effort for the car. and thats a good deal on the engine. If you want quick though stick with your camaro


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

The big questions are....how fast do you want to do the 1/4 and....how much do you want to spend?

Either engine, CA or SR, can and has been done in a B11. The CA18DET is the least complicated of the two. The CA18DET comes stock with 175hp. I believe the engine that guy is trying to sell you is an AWD SR20DET without the tranny. You may not be able to find a FWD tranny to match up...not sure though. It would suck to spend a grand and find out you got hosed on the tranny. Better ask!

If you want to go the CA route let us know. Do some searching, I posted some links to reputable engine suppliers a few days ago. 

A 300hp CA18DET is not a problem. We've seen videos of a 650hp CA and boost_boy is building one right now with that goal in mind. He's got another one that's putting out well over 300hp.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

whoa wait...a video of 650hp CA18?? i gotta see this. i dont doubt it cause i've seen 700hp ca18's, but never a video!! and also i'm in the stages of a hybrid engine...but i dont think i'll be able to say much for ayear cause thats about how long until i really dive into it head first...but it'll be fast


----------



## Laawaris85 (Apr 20, 2004)

yes RWD is possible, but not really worth the effort for the car. and thats a good deal on the engine. If you want quick though stick with your camaro



lol i like the camaro but.. see my dad bought me that ride..and i dont like driving it cuss..i im scared..it has and procharged motor.plz dont ask me about the mods..my dad had it done lol....and plus its a collectors car...i havnt drivin it for about 2 years now..i drive my weak ride..91 mustang Saleen Cobra...its supercharged....but mu fisrt car waz the sentra..and its been sittin in the backyard for a long time now i started workin on the car last summer..but stoped...and like this time im going all the way ..i wanna land that car at the track by atleast july


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

well, at least you have a fast chevy and slow nissan just like me


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Took a while to find them but here they are...enjoy.

1/4 mile run - 10 sec. CA18DET Silvia 

650hp dyno run- CA18DET Silvia 

Can't wait to see boost_boys B12 pull those numbers.


----------



## Laawaris85 (Apr 20, 2004)

Ummm This Came Up When I Clicked On It


P?¦??Á_

Ect........


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Try right click and save as.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Myetball said:


> 650hp dyno run- CA18DET Silvia


I'd like to know what all he's done to his engine and what kind of engine management he's got.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Myetball said:


> Can't wait to see boost_boys B12 pull those numbers.


will be awesome. few years we'll see what my pulsar will do too...boost_boy will have some competition


----------



## Laawaris85 (Apr 20, 2004)

still wont open its in textformat or sum..... :fluffy:


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

Why not drop a CA18DET in it? It'll fit in a whole lot easier than the SR20DET will...But hey, if you're gonna do some fab-work on the mounts and all, I got a Buick 215 V-8 I'll sell ya to stick in it.

"Speed costs..how fast ya wanna go?"


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

recycled_toddler said:


> Why not drop a CA18DET in it? It'll fit in a whole lot easier than the SR20DET will...But hey, if you're gonna do some fab-work on the mounts and all, I got a Buick 215 V-8 I'll sell ya to stick in it.
> 
> "Speed costs..how fast ya wanna go?"


wow, i've got a buick V6 bigger than that


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

Gsolo said:


> wow, i've got a buick V6 bigger than that


Yeah, I know....the 255, right?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

recycled_toddler said:


> Yeah, I know....the 255, right?


no....i've got the good one....231  but it died, i spun a bearing trying to speed up to 40mph, wasn't even my car but it is now. going to replace the 231 with 350 though, dunno if i'd rebuild the 3.8 or not....although i've got a friend with FWD V6 cutlass so i could build up a turbo 3.8 for him...anyhow, now that this is wayyy off topic


----------

